# How long do they give you before you have to move!



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello my husband and i were wondering, once my residancy is granted, what is the time frame that we have to move from uk to Canada?
My husband is Canadian so that is why i write with confidance that i will be granted residancy (well we hope so after 6 years of marrige lol). 
We are expecting to go around April next year and i should have recieved residance by then, but it looks like hubby could possibly have a few months of work after April in Europe that may be too good to refuse. If the time frame dont allow him to take on the work in Europe well the aim is to move to Onterio and we will go, but if the time frame allows him to do the extra few months of work, as most of you would understand the extra money to move to Canada and start from scratch will be a bonus! So an insight as to how long they give you to move once you have recived residancy would be great for planning ahead making our path a bit more clear. 
Thanks so much!

The Welsh Canadians!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You have one year from the date of your medical to enter the country and establish residency. You then can, if you wish, return to UK and not come back to Canada, keeping in mind the two years out of five residency requirement. 
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You have one year from the date of your medical to enter the country and establish residency. You then can, if you wish, return to UK and not come back to Canada, keeping in mind the two years out of five residency requirement.
> Hope this answers your question.


I heard it was 3 years out of the 5?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DanHoward said:


> I heard it was 3 years out of the 5?


It is 2 years out of 5 (730 days to be exact, cumulative not consecutive).


_*From: About Being a Permanent Resident of Canada
Keeping your permanent resident status

Your permanent resident status allows you to live in Canada, but there is also a time limit on how long you can live outside the country. To keep your status as a permanent resident, you must live in Canada for at least two years within a five-year period.*_


----------

